# Gulliver - if you only want the villagers....



## Sundance99 (Apr 13, 2018)

I have all three villagers and that’s all I wanted (I didn’t care about the candy).  Here’s what I did:

I made either the *log*l fence (6 wood, 270 bells, 1 minute craft time) or the giant dharma (6 wood, 220 bells, 1 minute craft time) and made 10 of them.  I sent those off with Gulliver (these items have neither a great nor a good rating).  One of the nice things about doing this, is those newly crafted items will be first in your items list.

Here’s how it worked for me:

Initial trade, trade 1 and trade 2 - candy
Trade 3 - Plucky
Trade 4 - Rowan
Trade 5, 6, and 7 - Candy
Trade 8 - O’Hare

I am not saying this will work exactly the same way for you.  But, I did not have to trade either great or good items unless they were items I wanted to get rid of.  Trade 1 and 2, I did send great/good items that I never use.

Hopefully, this will help some of you who are grinding for the villagers only!


----------



## J087 (Apr 13, 2018)

I also get satisfying results by trading regular non-rated furniture.
And I don't have to sell wood and steel anymore when I reach 999.

I'd dare to state a villager will visit on the third or fourth trade.


----------



## Chiana (Apr 13, 2018)

I have done trades that used all good items.  Somewere trades were mixed good and non-rated items and some were all non-rated items. One trade had a couple of great items in it.  Some trades had duplicate items and some had ten unique items. I have done 5 or 6 trades. I have received one silver treat and the rest were bronze treats. None of the campers have shown up yet. 

I was wondering if maybe I should actually use one of the treats before my next trade.

I did have a firend who had a camper show up and said the smoke from the smokestack on Gulliver's boat had a character head in the smoke when she got O'Hare.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 13, 2018)

I’ve been sending him with a mix of regular, good and one or two greats if I can spare them. No animals have come back. Perhaps this time, which is my third time, will work. I also went a little donut crazy and sent him East with all cute items hoping for a donut. I’m thinking that I’ll just go ahead and send him with junk each time once I get the pretty pink donut.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you think you have to give out candy in order to get a new camper?


----------



## Chiana (Apr 13, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I’ve been sending him with a mix of regular, good and one or two greats if I can spare them. No animals have come back. Perhaps this time, which is my third time, will work. I also went a little donut crazy and sent him East with all cute items hoping for a donut. I’m thinking that I’ll just go ahead and send him with junk each time once I get the pretty pink donut.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Do you think you have to give out candy in order to get a new camper?



As per my post which I made at about the same time as you, I also wondered that.  I know my friend who got O'Hare gave out a bronze treat.  I have not given out anything and have no camper.  It is worth a try I think so I will be sending Gulliver on his way again in a few minutes and will use one bronze treat first.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 13, 2018)

I missed the boat ha ha I just sent him away without giving a treat away. Maybe I should stop hoarding them!


----------



## RAQ (Apr 13, 2018)

Chiana said:


> As per my post which I made at about the same time as you, I also wondered that.  I know my friend who got O'Hare gave out a bronze treat.  I have not given out anything and have no camper.  It is worth a try I think so I will be sending Gulliver on his way again in a few minutes and will use one bronze treat first.



I've been hoarding candies too.  I have done 2 10-item trades with Gulliver and he came back with just more candies.  Before I did the 3rd 10-item trade, I gave a plain lollipop away since I had a duplicate of it.  Gulliver came back with O'Hare. 

I'm about to do my 4th 10-item trade with Gulliver but I gave an extra bronze treats to O'Hare ... I'm hoping I get a new villager out of it


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 13, 2018)

I gave out a duplicate donut. Let’s see if I get a villager. Or if it will be after the next trade.


----------



## RAQ (Apr 13, 2018)

Sundance99 said:


> I have all three villagers and that’s all I wanted (I didn’t care about the candy).  Here’s what I did:
> 
> I made either the corral fence (6 wood, 270 bells, 1 minute craft time) or the giant dharma (6 wood, 220 bells, 1 minute craft time) and made 10 of them.  I sent those off with Gulliver (these items have neither a great nor a good rating).  One of the nice things about doing this, is those newly crafted items will be first in your items list.



Thanks for this information... the one minute crafts for cheap is definitely the way to go.

Although, I am curious... *my corral fence cost me 6 wood and 800 bells*.  Yours only cost 270 bells?  You must have meant the log fence because that one cost 6 wood and 270 bells.  At least I hope we're not being charged different prices for different items

My giant dharma has the same cost as yours.


----------



## Chiana (Apr 14, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I gave out a duplicate donut. Let’s see if I get a villager. Or if it will be after the next trade.



I gave out a bronze treat to two campers last night.  One was on my campsite and one was on the island.  After that, I gave Gulliver a mix of normal and good items.  This was my 8th trade (based on couting the bronze treats and one silver treat in my inventory, taking into account the one time I got a bronze and a silver treat together).  Unfortunately, I still did not get a camper.  I got another bronze treat.  I would like candy or a donut or something other than bronze treat.  I am not sure if it is totally random or there is some particular factor influencing what you get from a trade.  However, I am not complaining. I enjoy sending Gulliver off on a trade.  It is another fun feature to play with.  I just like to collect one of everything.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 14, 2018)

I got my first villager on my 7th try and my 2nd one right after.
Both of them were obtained with only the Giant Dharmas so I really do think it's random.
I don't really care much for the treats to be honest. I'd be way more excited if there were actual items you could display somewhere in the campsite instead of perishable food.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 14, 2018)

Good to know - I've been doing the same and just crafting random items with no ratings to get the villagers because that's all I really care about.


----------



## Sundance99 (Apr 14, 2018)

RAQ said:


> Thanks for this information... the one minute crafts for cheap is definitely the way to go.
> 
> Although, I am curious... *my corral fence cost me 6 wood and 800 bells*.  Yours only cost 270 bells?  You must have meant the log fence because that one cost 6 wood and 270 bells.  At least I hope we're not being charged different prices for different items
> 
> My giant dharma has the same cost as yours.




Sorry, you are correct.  It was the log fence I was crafting for 270.  I edited my original post.  Thanks!


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 18, 2018)

thanks for the tips! i have been sending him good and great items and i thought that was the only way you got the villagers.. good to know i dont have to keep doing that! I just need O'Hare now


----------



## Sowelu (Apr 19, 2018)

As I mentioned in another thread, if you just want the 3 new animals, you don't need to give Gulliver anything special. I stocked his boat with cheap (and 1 minute build time) log fences several times and he eventually brought me all three characters! 

Should the treats become more relevant in the game, I will send more shipments out, but for now, Gulliver will continue to just creepily stand behind my camper while I am parked on the island.


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 19, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, if you just want the 3 new animals, you don't need to give Gulliver anything special. I stocked his boat with cheap (and 1 minute build time) log fences several times and he eventually brought me all three characters!
> 
> Should the treats become more relevant in the game, I will send more shipments out, but for now, Gulliver will continue to just creepily stand behind my camper while I am parked on the island.


Whoa... :0 Really? Then... That's good to know. I thought you needed to use special items to get the villagers. I was able to get Plucky when I sent in my first ten items to Gulliver. Only used items that were considered "good".


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 19, 2018)

I got Rowan on trade 4 or 5 and I haven't gotten anybody else yet. I'm also using the fences since using a few good/great items seems to do absolutely nothing unless all 10 are good/great, which everybody knows by now... it's ridiculous.


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 19, 2018)

Wanted to say thanks for the tips, as I finally got all three new villagers.  All I did was craft a lot of log fences.  It took 8 or 9 tries (a few of those, I got candy but no villager).


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 19, 2018)

I’m still on two villagers but I mainly wanted my ztiger friend so I’m not overly fussed as I got him. I’m mainly trying to get the full treats selection, if I get Plucky it’ll be a nice surprise as I’m just focused on treats right now.


----------



## Chiana (Apr 20, 2018)

I finally got my new villager yesterday.  Plucky arrived.  I also got something other than a bronze treat after I sent Gulliver out with several pots of  purple pansies and blue tulips.  For now, I am going to keep sending him out with a boatload of cheap items until I get the villagers.  Then I will see about giving over better items for a chance at the various goodies.

Low cost trade items apart from the ones already mentioned in this thread are cheap socks (and some other clothing) bought daily in the Market Place.


----------



## Bucky42 (Apr 21, 2018)

I have been using mostly cheap stuff including the minimalist lamp from the new furniture (6 steel & 290 bells). I have only gotten one of the villagers so I was wondering if the direction we send him on has any effect. I am hoping to get the other two soon but now that I know I can use the cheap stuff that can craft in one or 3 minutes I am happy. I have lots of bells so that is not an issue for me.

I found things that use each of the materials, and put them on my favorites list so I can easily find and craft them.
Steamed lobster 6 preserves & 390 bells; round cloth table 3 wood 3 cotton & 280 bells; cute rug (pink round one) 6 cotton & 300 bells; in addition to the other items mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 21, 2018)

I only have two. From what I have read around the place neither the direction no the furniture has any impact on whether he brings back an animal.


----------

